# The time has come to move on



## fredtgreco (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Members of the Puritan Board,

The time has come for me to step down as a Super Administrator (or staff member in any capacity) of the Puritan Board. It is one thing to spend time "œdiscussing theology" on the internet while a (however busy) student; it is quite another to do so as a pastor of a church. The time of graduation has come upon me quickly, and with it the expectation of seeking God´s call in ministry. One of the things that I have been convinced of for several months now is that I should not continue to spend my (even decreased) time on internet forums and web boards. I need to pour all of the energy that I have into whatever call God places on me.

Please do not think that this is a rash decision. I have not been of a sort to leave and come back, leave and come back. This is no surprise to Matt & Scott. They have known for some time that this day was coming, and (in what I hope is typical Presbyterian fashion), I have given them this post in advance to avoid any surprise even now. I am not interested in fueling any rumors of even the smallest variety.

I have tried to persevere and assist others where I can on the Board. The many friends that I have made "“ several of which have turned into flesh and blood friendships "“ and my desire to be legitimately helpful have driven my participation on the Board. I hope that I have been of some assistance to some of you, whether of a technical, or theological, or pastoral vein. It is my hope and prayer that my time has been fruitful for the Kingdom. At the same time, I have often failed myself and others by my tone and comments. There are numerous examples of that, and perhaps the best thing that the Board has done for me is to teach me the importance of specific and heartfelt repentance. More than once I have had to acknowledge the foot firmly lodged in my mouth. It saddens me, but encourages me as well, that my only hope is in Christ, not my own wisdom or effort.

Right now my plan is to be increasingly inactive in all fashions of the internet. I will likely post less (if at all) here, and on other places that you have seen me. I have too many other pressing needs "“ graduating, seeking a call, helping to run a business, preaching, and most of all being a husband and father. I am far more needed as a baseball catch partner than a web surfer. Everyone needs to determine his own stewardship of time, and that decision has come to me now. It is very likely that I will continue to post sermons on my website, and probably other light fare, such as pictures. I may even publish some devotional material of a general pastoral nature. But I will no longer be focused on, or be discussing theology or specific church issues online.

I trust that you all will understand this, and take it in the (public) spirit that I have written, not imputing any hidden motive or agenda.

Blessings in the name of Christ Jesus,

Fred Greco


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2006)

The boards loss is the kingdoms gain! Will miss you brother.

May God bless the work of your hands Fred; We will assuredly keep you in prayer. Please let us know how to pray for you as well as updates.

Oh and for the record, as long as you approve, we would like to keep you as a Admin that is essentially _inactive_. Would that be ok?


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 20, 2006)

God speed to you Fred! 

May God bless your desire to be a good steward of your time, and may he bless your upcoming ministry.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 20, 2006)

I've thoroughly enjoyed your interactions here. May God richly bless your pursuits in all spheres of your life.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 20, 2006)

I and many others with whom I've spoke have benefitted greatly from your discussion, advice and fellowship while on this board, and you will surely be missed in that capacity. I also definitely hope to keep in-touch in spite of that, and will continually pray for you wherever God calls you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 20, 2006)

Blessings, Fred...we'll miss you. You've been a great help in my understanding of Reformed Teachings.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 20, 2006)

God bless you richly Fred. Thank you for all you have done and shared on the board. I pray your ministry will further the Kingdom daily.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Fred. I have also appreciated your posts here and elsewhere on the 'Net.


----------



## VanVos (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes I too have greatly appreciated your posts. I will miss your "vanilla" approach to theology. Your posts were always clear, concise and to the point. May God continue to bless your ministry.

Jonathan


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, understandable but still sad. Stay in touch Fred and you and your family will always be in my prayers


----------



## daveb (Mar 20, 2006)

I have always enjoyed your posts Fred. Your interaction here will be missed.

God bless.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 20, 2006)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for all your wisdom, and please keep us posted on the Church you end up at.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred,
Thank-you for all the time and effort you put into the PB over the years, both through your posts and through the 'behind-the-scenes' extra work you did making the board run so smoothly.

I would echo the sentiments expressed by others. You will be missed, but/and praise the Lord for your commitment to use your time wisely for God's glory. 

Blessings to you and yours,
Bob

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## kceaster (Mar 20, 2006)

May God richly bless you in the work to which you have been called. I'm praying for you, Fred, and looking forward to hearing great things about you.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## CDM (Mar 20, 2006)

Peace be with you, brother. You will be missed.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred,
May God bless you with just the right church, and may you be a blessing to it. I trust we will keep in touch otherwise if not via the PB.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## JohnV (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred:

I too was expecting this. It is still a sad day for me. You have been a great help to me in my time of need. I have followed your advice as best I could. When there was no one else, you were there. I am greatly indebted to you. I truly respect your decision, as others too have done, to separate themselves unto the Lord's calling exclusively, in the true Reformed sense. 

I will miss your pastoral oversight through your moderatorship. And I will miss your contributions to discussions. But those are only selfish motives. I know the Lord has a greater thing in mind for you and for His Kingdom. 

May God bless you.

John


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred,

Though I have not been a member of the board for long I have enjoyed reading your postings. I am happy to see they will remain in the archives. May the Lord use you in a big way to further His Kingdom!

It was nice to have met you 

Your In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 20, 2006)

thank you for everything you have done to make this board a useful tool.
i hope you come back to post the url for your church's website and access points for your sermons and essays.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2006)

Amen, See you in class!

Also, can you maybe take the huge space out of my signature that is unneeded?


----------



## Augusta (Mar 20, 2006)

May God bless you and your family in all things.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2006)

Things won't be the same without you, Fred. May the grace of our Lord Jesus be with you and your family.


----------



## satz (Mar 20, 2006)

From the time i started visiting this board i have been much helped by your posts. Thank you very much for everything!

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by satz]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Amen, See you in class!
> 
> Also, can you maybe take the huge space out of my signature that is unneeded?



Andrew,
I tried everything to reduce that space; even limiting your sig to just your name. I don't know what to tell you. It seems impregnated from posibly the initial hit that stetched it beyond repair. I don't know what to tell you.........


----------



## JohnV (Mar 20, 2006)

I always thought there was something negative about Andrew's posts. Couldn't place my finger on it. :bigsmile:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred,
May the Lord Bless You on your next step in serving the Lord!!! I will miss you dearly here. Take care brother!!!

In Christ
Nathan Brandal


----------



## turmeric (Mar 20, 2006)

Blessings, Fred. Please let us know when you find a church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2006)

Fair winds and following seas Fred. I only wish I would have joined the board earlier.


----------



## puritan reformed (Mar 20, 2006)

God bless you Fred! Thanks to you and your wife with all our help in our move to RTS. We hope to meet you face to face as we move in and you move out.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Romans922_
> ...



Ok, thanks for your hard work


----------



## SmokingFlax (Mar 20, 2006)

Fred,

I always appreciated your sober and balanced postings, etc. I have gleaned much from your words in my undertsanding of Reformed theology. May God richly bless you in this new season of your life. Perhaps one day I will yet get to pick your brain on that postmodernism issue (?) -I still think it's totally bankrupt...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you to all who have been so kind here (and elsewhere!).

May God bless you as you attend on His Word, fellowship with His people, and serve in His Church.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2006)

God Bless you and your family, Fred, as you finish seminary and seek a call. I've profited greatly from your posts and presence here.


----------

